# b13 full suspension



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

yo i was wonderin if its hard to install a full suspension kit for the b13s, is there anything dat gives a hard time ? and would i need any special tools for the installation.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

im not sure of the proper name, but the nut the holds the axle and front hubs together....those are a BITCH to get off.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

58 posts and you still can't post in the correct forum?

TRY THE SUSPENSION FORUM.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Its not hard if you got air tools :thumbup:


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Its not hard if you got air tools :thumbup:


And a REALLY BIG HAMMER.

Oh wait, that's for when I get frustrated... :crazy: 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

impact guns are key to stupid suspension but yes if all else fails get a hammer, if not hammer then something heavy


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

hahaha aight thnx for the info.. now all i gotta wait for is for my DAMN suspension to get here from NC!!! its pissin me off ive been waitin for a lil more then a week  i better not get riped of man!!!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You also get better answers if you loose the attitude and speak english.  aight?

I don't know why you would take the axle loose from the hubs.

There's two bolts and nuts per strut and there's three nuts at the top per strut. You also have a clip on each strut that holds the brake hose in place. It's probably the easiest thing to do besides changing oil. It takes longer to get the rear seat out and get the car jacked up than it does to remove the struts.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The struts pop off with the 2 bolts on the knuckles and the 3 top bolts that hold the top of the strut in. Not hard. The sway bars are easy also, not hard to install. The back sway bar takes finese to install the new one with jacking the car up and easing it down to install the bolts to line up the bushings and such.
Chris 92 classic


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*hhmm cool*

oohh SWEET!!!! im learnin more and more  coo well when i get me suspension in, ill get workin on it and show u guys the end results ... if u guys got other ideas that can make it easy then spit it out, even though im coo with all the info you guys gave me.once again GRAciaS ppl :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> oohh SWEET!!!! im learnin more and more  coo well when i get me suspension in, ill get workin on it and show u guys the end results ... if u guys got other ideas that can make it easy then spit it out, even though im coo with all the info you guys gave me.once again GRAciaS ppl :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


Taking the struts off: fast and easy. Reassembling struts (putting springs back on, putting hardware on new struts) a little more time consuming but not hard. Air tools are the best way to go about it.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*DAMN suspension*

aight i donno whats goin on with my front suspenion... i got a D2 full coil over suspension sytem... and i got them on my car now but theres a weird clunking sound when i turn the wheel...i donno what it is.. any sugestions?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> aight i donno whats goin on with my front suspenion... i got a D2 full coil over suspension sytem... and i got them on my car now but theres a weird clunking sound when i turn the wheel...i donno what it is.. any sugestions?


It sounds like the locking ring under the spring has come loose. You can see how I installed a D2 suspension in a B14 here.

Lew


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> It sounds like the locking ring under the spring has come loose. You can see how I installed a D2 suspension in a B14 here.
> 
> Lew


oh i found out what the problem was.. i noticed that on the bottom 2 bolt holes of the D2 strut, there is 1 hole that is ovale and i didnt tighten up the bolt enuff.. so it was sliding back and forward when i turned the wheels. hahahahah pretty stupid i know but i had forgot to change the PSI on the tool  :loser: so yea i got it workin now ill have some pics of my car in a couple.... and once again THNX peeps for everything


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> oh i found out what the problem was.. i noticed that on the bottom 2 bolt holes of the D2 strut, there is 1 hole that is ovale and i didnt tighten up the bolt enuff.. so it was sliding back and forward when i turned the wheels. hahahahah pretty stupid i know but i had forgot to change the PSI on the tool  :loser: so yea i got it workin now ill have some pics of my car in a couple.... and once again THNX peeps for everything


Those bolts are supposed to be tightened to 80 ft.lbs. Also, your camber changed when the bolt came loose, so you need a wheel alignment. (If you haven't gotten an alignment after the D2 install, you toe is out as well, and your tires will wear fast.) 

Lew


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Those bolts are supposed to be tightened to 80 ft.lbs. Also, your camber changed when the bolt came loose, so you need a wheel alignment. (If you haven't gotten an alignment after the D2 install, you toe is out as well, and your tires will wear fast.)
> 
> Lew


yea i got it aligned today  runin great now  :thumbup: and thanx u actually knewall th diff thigs dat actually happens to the D2 suspensio :cheers: ill show u guys so pics later .. gona go take some now  :fluffy:


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> The struts pop off with the 2 bolts on the knuckles and the 3 top bolts that hold the top of the strut in. Not hard. The sway bars are easy also, not hard to install. The back sway bar takes finese to install the new one with jacking the car up and easing it down to install the bolts to line up the bushings and such.
> Chris 92 classic


Yeah I think someone mentioned this already.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*chiet chiet chiet!!!!!!*

aight well i put on my D2 supension everythin was good for like 2-3weeks... then ond day i was driving and i heard a weird thumping sound on my rear tires ... didnt think it was anthin i only heard it like 2 times.. then 3 days pass hear it agoan like but now its more constant, so i lifted up my car and i noticed that my LACs (lower arm control) was rubing on my break line brakit on the wheelwell ... donno y its doin dat now any sugestions?? here some pics .. think we might have put the LACs wrong but i onno..


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/715875/2


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> aight well i put on my D2 supension everythin was good for like 2-3weeks... then ond day i was driving and i heard a weird thumping sound on my rear tires ... didnt think it was anthin i only heard it like 2 times.. then 3 days pass hear it agoan like but now its more constant, so i lifted up my car and i noticed that my LACs (lower arm control) was rubing on my break line brakit on the wheelwell ... donno y its doin dat now any sugestions?? here some pics .. think we might have put the LACs wrong but i onno..
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/715875/2


WTF did you just say?! please, its hard to understand what you just said, make it easy and post in english


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> WTF did you just say?! please, its hard to understand what you just said, make it easy and post in english



hahahah oops... im a lil hungry and light headed sorry about that :fluffy:


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

well basically, my LACs are rubbing with my break line brackets and i don't know how to fix it, i've moved it different ways and this was the best way it fit with decent clearance on wheel touching or sturt touching.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Have you tried rotating it so that it's 180 degrees from where it's at? Rotated so that it's on the backside of the sturt? You'd obviously have to remove the upper end to do so.


----------

